# Trovoadas na Europa Janeiro 2008 a Dezembro de 2012



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2014 às 12:35)

PDF interessante.
http://www.nat-hazards-earth-syst-sci.net/14/815/2014/nhess-14-815-2014.pdf


----------

